# 50389 vs 50394.



## Shirleybala (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello All 

Can we code 50389 with 50394.

Because 50398 states that with contrast injection(The physician removes an indwelling nephrostomy tube under fluoroscopic guidance that was previously placed concurrently with an indwelling ureteral stent. Nephrostomy tube removal may be done to avoid displacement of the stent. Contrast may first be injected through the indwelling catheter tube to verify placement and functioning of the stent. The suture holding the pigtail in place is cut and a guidewire is threaded through the nephrostomy tube under fluoroscopy, making certain that the pigtail or suture do not hook the stent and that the stent remains in proper position. The nephrostomy tube is pulled out over the guidewire, stent position is checked again, and the access site is dressed)


----------



## elamathi (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Shirley,


Contrast Injection is included in 50389.  Hence 50394 cannot be coded.

Thanks
Elamathi


----------



## Shirleybala (Jun 18, 2009)

Thankyou


----------

